# Bruce Lee



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2018)

He was truly a legend in his own (sadly short) lifetime!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 1, 2018)

Yup. And died age 32, a great advert for being super fit.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 3, 2018)

????   :/


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 13, 2018)

Lee died young despite being very fit but on average fit people live longer. More importantly, fit people maintain a better quality of life for longer.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 14, 2018)

Also very fit people are prone to catching popular illnesses like colds and those 24 hr bugs also.
Top female athletes cease having periods too.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Oct 14, 2018)

Lot of mystery around his death. I believe the brain hemmorage one.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 14, 2018)

When I'm just staying generally fit, I hardly ever get colds or other bugs. When I train harder for a big event I do tend to get coughs and colds from time to time. The problem can be mitigated by making sure that I get enough rest days but it doesn't eliminate the problem completely.


----------

